# Trailer Backing Test



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is a good learning tool for backing the trailer up:

www.pepere.org/flash-game_1_x/pepere-and-his-trailer_2.html

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK, After about 15 tries, I finally got it in 2:34 minutes...I can't even imagine attempting to maneuver our 28 footer into anywhere!

The one thing that this game teaches you is to take it slow and calculate each move before you begin to back up...Kudos to all who have mastered this!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would have a harder time retyping the web site than probably backing any trailer up


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I would have a harder time retyping the web site than probably backing any trailer up


I just copied and pasted it into my address bar and went right to it...was easy









Here:

http://www.pepere.org/flash-game_1_x/peper...-trailer_2.html


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I would have a harder time retyping the web site than probably backing any trailer up


I just copied and pasted it into my address bar and went right to it...was easy









Here:

http://www.pepere.org/flash-game_1_x/peper...-trailer_2.html
[/quote]

Or you could do it like this.........

Trailer Test

By the way, I finally did it after I figured out the arrow thing. I keep looking for a steering wheel, accelerator pedal and brake pedal!









Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

3LEES said:


> I would have a harder time retyping the web site than probably backing any trailer up


I just copied and pasted it into my address bar and went right to it...was easy









Here:

http://www.pepere.org/flash-game_1_x/peper...-trailer_2.html
[/quote]

Or you could do it like this.........

Trailer Test

By the way, I finally did it after I figured out the arrow thing. I keep looking for a steering wheel, accelerator pedal and brake pedal!









Dan








[/quote]
Dan, how do you make a link like that? while I'm asking, How DO you do a 1 line quote?? I simply cannot figure that out!!!








Dawn


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Dawn? Now try to imagine doing this same thing with a 53' trailer, in the dark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Dawn? Now try to imagine doing this same thing with a 53' trailer, in the dark


My husband could do it


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Dawn? Now try to imagine doing this same thing with a 53' trailer, in the dark


My husband could do it








[/quote]

Sounds like we both have the same experience







I have done this MANY many many times lol


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Dawn? Now try to imagine doing this same thing with a 53' trailer, in the dark


My husband could do it








[/quote]


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Pretty neat
Kids will have a ball trying this

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm having trouble backing up without my DW and wonderful kids telling me exactly what i am doing wrong!!!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> I'm having trouble backing up without my DW and wonderful kids telling me exactly what i am doing wrong!!!


BUHAhahahahaha! Too Funny!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Dawn? Now try to imagine doing this same thing with a 53' trailer, in the dark


My husband could do it








[/quote]








[/quote]
I have a picture like that too. Just remember doing this at night in the dark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That could be fun









Don


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I did it in 2.14 but I think I need one of Don's special band-aids. . .I hit one of the tree's


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> I did it in 2.14 but I think I need one of Don's special band-aids. . .I hit one of the tree's


I have been there, done that, and bought the T-shirt.

Thor


----------



## CrazyDan (May 13, 2006)

I would probably end up calling my insurance after trying such back up.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Dawn? Now try to imagine doing this same thing with a 53' trailer, in the dark


My husband could do it








[/quote]








[/quote]

Whoa, Dawn!!
That would be an insurance claim waiting to happen for me!!







shy















Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> I did it in 2.14 but I think I need one of Don's special band-aids. . .I hit one of the tree's


LMAO
















Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

2:20 here 
willie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3:32 on the first try and all trees remained standing. Didn't even hit the guy standing behind one of 'em laughing!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

first time I did it was 2.28
and went down hill ever since









Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

HootBob said:


> first time I did it was 2.28
> and went down hill ever since
> 
> 
> ...


well I am awful at this!!! I sort of go in circles...I got wedge up on a palm and had to restart...my dh looked at this and said I have to drive the 30 RLS through St. Louis at night























Driving through spaghetti juntion in Atlanta would scare me too! Or the beltway in D.C. during rush hour.......yikes


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> first time I did it was 2.28
> and went down hill ever since
> 
> 
> ...


Was that the game, Don? or with your trailer?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> first time I did it was 2.28
> and went down hill ever since
> 
> 
> ...











Must be that beginners luck!
This could take some time to master!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The heck with the game, whose trailer can we use at the rally to have a real contest


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I got mad and gave up.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

score : 0.94


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> The heck with the game, whose trailer can we use at the rally to have a real contest


I will cast one vote for using yours....the longest truck with the longest trailer......make it hard right????

All in favor say "Aye"!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> The heck with the game, whose trailer can we use at the rally to have a real contest


I will cast one vote for using yours....the longest truck with the longest trailer......make it hard right????

All in favor say "Aye"!!!
[/quote]

Seems fair to me. But how much better would it have been with that new 31FRQS!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

31FQBHS


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> The heck with the game, whose trailer can we use at the rally to have a real contest


How about the last one to arrive at NF









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> 31FQBHS


Sorry shy


----------



## chormel (May 17, 2004)

Please don't pass this around too much. It would make camping life very boring if many people learned how to back a trailer. My wife and I just returned from the Oregon Coast and it was very entertaining watching the many attempts at backing.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Darn thing didn't have Quadrasteer so I was SOL from the get go... shy


----------

